# Sex during first trimester



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello,

Sorry to bother you with this query, but it has really been worrying me. Our Consultant advised that it was fine to continue with our sexual relationship as normal after embryo transfer, and in fact he suggested this may even help towards a more positive outcome. Since embryo transfer and even more so since getting my positive result I have felt a bit anxious about sex, purely because I'm worried it might affect the embryos or increase my risk of miscarriage. I've therefore not been nearly as sexually active as normal, though my sex drive is fine. However the last time DP and I had sex (and orgasm) I had period like cramps in my abdomen and lower back all day thereafter, though fortunately I have had no bleeding at any point whatsoever, but it has made me very anxious indeed.

Can you please advise if this is anything to worry about? What would you usually advise about sex during early pregnancy? Most information I've read seems to indicate it is OK unless you have specifically been advised not to for medical reasons. Thanks very much and sorry if the above is too much information!

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry for the delay in replying.  Sex in pregnancy is fine, but if you do start to have any bleeding, then obviuosly leave it.  However, everything sounds to be normal at present, so don't worry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Emilycaitlin,

Thanks very much for your reply. Devastatingly I went on to have a miscarriage Sunday night/Monday morning       Do you think there's any possibility that the two were linked, or is it just very unfortunate chance? I'm struggling not to look for reasons for this, even though I have read over and over that these things happen and usually not as a consequence of our actions  

Thanks and best wishes,
Elaine


----------

